# les sessions ne sont plus indépendantes (BigSur)



## daot (14 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour à toustes, je viens de faire une mise à jour BigSur et du coup les deux sessions qui étaient indépendantes ne le sont plus. J'ai lu sur une discussion que le problème serait lié au fait d'avoir le même compte apple ID. Je veux bien changer mais je ne sais pas comment faire. Y a t'il une manip spéciale pour retrouver l'indépendance entre les sessions ? Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Gwen (14 Septembre 2021)

Comment tu constates qu'elles ne sont plus indépendantes ?


----------



## daot (14 Septembre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Comment tu constates qu'elles ne sont plus indépendantes ?


Salut Gwen, les 2 bureaux sont identiques et lorsque je jette un fichier dans la poubelle d'une session il se trouve également dans la poubelle de l'autre session. D'autre part tous les documents sont mélangés et se trouvent dans "iCloud" et plus dans mon "home"


----------



## Gwen (14 Septembre 2021)

C'est normal, car tu as le même identifiant sur tes deux sessions. Elles sont donc le miroir l'une de l'autre grâce à iCloud. 

Il faut donc, soit que tu crées un autre identifiant iCloud pour la seconde session (ou pas d'identifiant iCloud), soit que tu ailles dans les  préférences iCloud et que tu décoche la synchronisation des fichiers d'une des deux session.
_Menu pomme -> Préférence Système -> iClous (ou Identifiant Apple) _
La, tu peux gérer les options d'iCloud Drive.


----------



## daot (14 Septembre 2021)

Merci Gwen, je vais donc créer un nouvel identifiant pour une des sessions. Ça me parait le plus simple et cohérent.
Bon vent à Macg


----------

